# Seen some good movies lately??



## Anne (Jul 20, 2013)

We get Netflix, so have a couple movies a month.  Tonight it was "Angel Eyes", with Jennifer Lopez.  I thought it was pretty good; probably a 'chick flick', but hubby kind of liked it...he watches Hallmark sometimes, so I figured he could sit through it, too.    Kind of a tear-jerker, but it kept our attention, since you wanted to see what was going on with the main characters.

Gotta admit that Jim Caviezel wasn't hard to look at, either......

View attachment 1407


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2013)

Do kiddy movies count? 
Both Monsters University and Despicable Me 2 are good animated films for the (grand) kids, that I enjoyed with them.:clap:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 21, 2013)

Went with hubby to see World War Z at the theater recently, pretty good for a zombie movie, and Brad Pitt was easy on the eyes too.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 21, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Went with hubby to see World War Z at the theater recently, pretty good for a zombie movie, and Brad Pitt was easy on the eyes too.



Read the book!!!


----------



## That Guy (Jul 21, 2013)

"Oh, God!" was on the toob the other day.  Corny seventies movie.  But George Burns was George Burns and the flick has a wonderful message.  Also, sorta just watched in memorial of John Denver who put his plane into Monterey Bay 16 years ago.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 21, 2013)

Just watched "Intolerable Cruelty" on Netflix.  Cute movie with George Clooney and Kathryn Zeta-Jones..more of a chic flick.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 21, 2013)

Watched Terminator 2 for around the 17th time a few weeks ago. Still love that movie, sci-fi, great SFX, violence,really loud booming gunshots, mayhem, explosions, iconic lines... what more could we ask? 

When Arnie asks how many cop cars are out there, the answer "All of them I think" still cracks me up.   ... but then I do have strange tastes in movies. 
No, control yourselves,  not in 'strange' movies, just strange tastes for an aging, but still very demure and reasonably well mannered 'lady'. 
Chick flicks leave me cold.  If I want to watch romanticized fantasy I'll stick with Disney.


----------



## Fern (Jul 21, 2013)

Watched 'Ladies in _Lavender_' stars _Judi Dench_ and Maggie Smith, set in Cornwall in 1936. A great story, no foul language, no sex, what a treat it was.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 21, 2013)

Just watched _Iron Man 3_ - had to, with the explosions and stuff, and Gwyneth Paltrow. :love_heart: I also like Robert Downey Jr.'s wise-guy persona, especially when he was in the _Sherlock Holmes_ movies. 

Started watching _American Samurai_, an '80's martial arts flick, at the behest of my student but gave up as it was just TOO corny.  Same plot as 20 other MA films, but done poorly.

Tried one more time to watch _Inception_ AND to figure it out. Got half-way through and decided my time was better spent on other things, like spanking the cat and giving names to the houseflies. George and Gracie say "hi".


----------



## Casper (Jul 21, 2013)

_*Hubby and I went to the cinema to see The Heat last week, really enjoyed it.....
Wouldn't suit someone who doesn't like #*@%*......*_
:what:_*Plenty of that, but so funny.....*_:lofl:


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 21, 2013)

I watched a good movie on saturday Yellowstone Kelly with the gorgeous & hunky Clint Walker, OMG he had great shoulders and a lovely face, love cowboy & indian movies


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 22, 2013)

We have Netflix, and Apple TV, so we can watch movies as often as we want, but I am just not a great TV person, happier with my nose in the computer, I guess. 
We did watch one of my favorite movies again though, The Hunt for Red October. I have seen it several times over the years, but never fail to enjoy it, and Sean Connery and Alec Baldwin are two of my favorite actors.
I am looking forward to seeing the Steve Jobs movie when it comes out , though, and also Morgan Freeman in Now You See Me. 
I just am not interested in either zombie movies, or war movies. I like the ones with twisty-turns, and you have to watch them 2-3 times just to grasp the whole plot.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 22, 2013)

Watched shoot-em-up, blow-em-up Red with Bruce Willis the other night. I enjoy action and a good cowboy movie now and then. My wife is waiting for War Horse to come to Netflix or pay TV.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 22, 2013)

> I like the ones with twisty-turns, and you have to watch them 2-3 times just to grasp the whole plot.



I know what you mean HFLady, I never appreciated Pulp Fiction until the 3rd time I watched it.

Doubt I'll ever 'get' the plot of LOTR though, don't care, it's (they) are just there for the eye candy to me.  Plus I'm tragically addicted to anything Art Nouveau so the sets just knock me out.  Who cares what they're saying?


----------



## Poppy (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh yeah, I saw Bambi when I was about.....oops :sorry:


----------



## Anne (Jul 23, 2013)

Checking out movies on netflix today, I ran across this one:

Bikini Girls on Ice2009NR81 minutesWhen their bus breaks down in the middle of nowhere, a bunch of bikini-clad college coeds make their way to a boarded-up gas station, where an axe-wielding madman corners them and starts hacking his way from one beauty to the next.
-------------------------

Seriously???  Who watches this stuff????   I love a good horror movie, but this sex, blood and gore cr@p is ridiculous..  Give me Hitchcock or Stephan King any day.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 23, 2013)

There's nothing that cannot be improved with the addition of bikinis.

Nothing.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 23, 2013)

Watched a Netflix movie called The Intouchables....very good, a true story.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1675434/


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 23, 2013)

Fern said:


> Watched 'Ladies in _Lavender_' stars _Judi Dench_ and Maggie Smith, set in Cornwall in 1936. A great story, no foul language, no sex, what a treat it was.



I really like Judy Dench, great actress.  In fact,I prefer most of the English movies over Hollywood ones.  I'll check Netflix to see if it's there.

This evening we watched "The Ice Harvest" with John Cusak and Billy Bob Thornton.  It was very entertaining and had a great "demon drink" scene in it, really had me laughing.  It was kind of a low key comedy thriller, bad guy vs bad guy..good bad guy wins.


----------



## Anne (Jul 28, 2013)

Saw "Brothers" tonight...very good, but heartwrenching.  Ugh - don't know why I watch war movies; guess I want to understand, but ones like this make me wonder what we really are sending our young people to these other countries for; seems to me, they don't want us there.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 29, 2013)

Watched *The Great Gatsby* last night,very dissapointed according to reviews it was a good movie.I turned it off half way through


----------



## Casper (Jul 29, 2013)

Phantom said:


> Watched *The Great Gatsby* last night,very dissapointed according to reviews it was a good movie.I turned it off half way through



_*Phants.....we went to the cinema to watch it.......
Walked out after 30 minutes.......
Worst movie I've ever been to and first one I've ever walked out on.....*_
:wtf:


----------



## Phantom (Jul 29, 2013)

Quartet wasn't bad
Didn't like it first time round but second time was about 7/10
 Billy Connolly acted a good part


----------



## That Guy (Jul 29, 2013)

Phantom said:


> Watched *The Great Gatsby* last night,very dissapointed according to reviews it was a good movie.I turned it off half way through



We must be reading different reviews.  I read that it was a stinker.  Too bad somebody couldn't go a good job with a great book.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 29, 2013)

So far, the Gatsby movie is not available here, although iTunes did show it as coming in August. They have the older Great Gastby movie on Netflix, and I watched it, but didn't think it was that good of a movie.
I do like Leonardo di Caprio though, so when this version finally gets to Netflix, I really want to see it.  I have only seen good reviews for the movie, not the bad ones, and the trailers looked awesome. The movie sets were fabulous.
Another movie that I am looking forward to seeing is called "Oblivion". I watched the trailer and it looks like it is an excellent movie, with a good plot. So far, it is available to buy on iTunes, but not to rent, so I have to wait.


----------



## Archer (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm with you Joycy...loved all the *Arnold* and *Sylvester* films (apart from the Rocky ones, hated them) they were real entertainment and escapism...
Still my all time favourite is *"The Adventures Of Robin Hood"*
One I still watch on occasion is* "Lonesome Dove"* (1989) a mini series but a great one...


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 29, 2013)

Diwundrin said:
			
		

> Doubt I'll ever 'get' the plot of LOTR though, don't care, it's (they) are just there for the eye candy to me.



Diwundrin, LOTR can be understood if you think about creeping industrialisation of green and pleasant England and the carnage of the Great War. Throw in some Anglo chauvinism and wrap it all up in  generalised mythology and a messianic message and you have most of it covered.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 29, 2013)

Just watched the digitally-remastered director's cut of _Gladiator_. Lot of good little scenes that were cut from the final release, such as when Commodus starts hacking at the statue of his father. 

Watching that movie makes me want to dress up in leather armor and shove a _gladius_ into my neighbors ...


----------



## Phantom (Jul 30, 2013)

Funny thing ....I looked in the post last night and found dvd Oblivion No return address ...................
      Must watch it now


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 30, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> Diwundrin, LOTR can be understood if you think about creeping industrialisation of green and pleasant England and the carnage of the Great War. Throw in some Anglo chauvinism and wrap it all up in  generalised mythology and a messianic message and you have most of it covered.



Warri, (and yeah, I know you're geeing me up

 )   when I want to be educated with a 'message' I'll go to school.  
Not into straight out fairy/elf type fantasy so couldn't even finish reading LoTR book.   I just didn't care what they doing to who enough to bother. 



 I watch movies to be entertained.  To be carried to a World away from the familiar.  I want to see fantastic scenery, or fantastic action or have a good laugh. But not necessarily in the same movie.   If I feel the need to ponder the lessons of history or the inner workings of the psycho, or the terminally romantic, I'll just watch the TV News or a reality show.

Why pay good money for reality??  We can watch the neighbours and be more entertained than we are with some of those deep and meaningful, relationship exploring, intimate insights into the human psyche type 'message' movies.   
If you want to see the History of that 'green and pleasant England' plagiarised by the best TV series ever made just watch Game of Thrones.  :biggrin-new: 


Ron, yes, Lonesome Dove was a standout. I'd read the book and still enjoyed the mini series, that doesn't happen too often sadly.
I've read all the GoT books too, it too stays pretty close to the imagined 'world' of the books.

The only movie I ever  sat through while the end credits rolled and the lights came back up was Apocalypse Now.  That was stunning, the only war movie that ever gave me a glimpse of the realities of what it would be like to have gone through that.  I was working with a few Vietnam vets at the time and it explained a lot about how they were somehow 'damaged' compared to those who hadn't been there.  
Every time I hear complaints about women not being treated equally I remember how glad I was to be one back then and couldn't be called up.

I guess that was a 'message' movie,  which just goes to show that I dunno what I like after all.  



Yes boys I hear you hurrumphing, we women are like that, deal with it. :biggrin-new:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jul 30, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Just watched the digitally-remastered director's cut of _Gladiator_. Lot of good little scenes that were cut from the final release, such as when Commodus starts hacking at the statue of his father.
> 
> Watching that movie makes me want to dress up in leather armor and shove a _gladius_ into my neighbors ...
> 
> View attachment 1757



Where is Pennsylvania, SifuPhil?  Just in case I ever move from my current area ..... I'll try to avoid you.  :wink:


----------



## That Guy (Aug 4, 2013)

Watched "Inglorious Basterds" on the toob last night.  Brad Pitt's character was terrific and he did a great job.  But, Christopher Waltz stole the show.  Great story, excellent cinematography and wonderful acting.  This Guy gives it all the stars ************** ..... !  Tarantino wins again.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 20, 2013)

I just watched "Oblivion" last night, with Morgan Freeman, and Tom Cruise. This is a great movie ! 
If you have not heard of it, it is a futuristic story of a "tech " left on a deserted earth, who fixes the drones that patrol the planet.
 There is a lot of action, some great special effects, and an intriguing plot that holds it all together.
He has flashback memories of a life on earth and a beautiful woman he knew then, and his life changes dramatically when this woman suddenly shows up again.

This is one of those movies with a lot of twists and turns in the plot, and I am probably going to watch it again, now that I have the idea of what is going on, and I can pick up all the little things that I missed the first time through.


----------

